# Phrag won’t open all the way...?



## Noah Arthur (Sep 17, 2019)

My Phrag. ‘Betheva’ flower won’t open fully. It’s almost there, but the petals are still stuck together below the flower (see photo). It’s been like this for almost two weeks. The petals are getting longer, but not separating...

Does it need a little help? Should I peel/pry the flower open? Or just give it time?

Thanks!

Noah


----------



## Ray (Sep 18, 2019)

Insufficient Water / insufficient humidity / both (select one, as appropriate)

Be gentle, but sure, peel them apart.


----------



## abax (Sep 18, 2019)

...or you could give it a good talking to. Be very careful and
be nice.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 20, 2019)

It's definitely indoors now. How long has it been indoors? And was it initially outdoors when the flower was forming? I agree - at this stage --- gently intervene to separate things.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2019)

Too dry! mist it and open it.


----------

